# I know you mostly hear about problems, but...



## ziggy29 (Nov 18, 2004)

...the R15s seem to be overrepresented here in terms of trouble. Are they that bad? Or are they just that ubiquitous?

I ask because a couple days ago my old DirecTiVo DSR704 finally gave up the ghost after something like 6-7 years of service, and D* is sending me a replacement SD DVR for it. Based on what I've been reading, that may be most likely to be an R15.

Hope it isn't a dud. I liked the TiVo interface, but we mostly watch in the living room on the bigger HD screen and the HR20. So at least the interface would be more familiar.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Could very well be an R16. I have a 4 year old R15 that has served me well. Either one should be fine, the R15's had some probls early on, but have been solid now.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Yup. While I like the advanced features of my R22 (and some other features it has), my R15 has been very solid. It is very quick in loading up the List and Guide and with changing channels. and has not bugged out on me except for once in quite a long time.

- Merg


----------



## ZBM2 ZAR3 (Apr 1, 2008)

Got "D" service almost two years now; activated with an R15-500. Works fine.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

R15's also hold the majority share for standard def dvr's. In fact the R16 just start showing back up again. I'm sure we could dig up the first look but the R15 has been out for a long time and is still the main one used for installation.


----------



## ziggy29 (Nov 18, 2004)

Yep, just got it: R15, manufactured in 2006. Hopefully whatever was wrong with it (if anything) was fixed....


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

ziggy29 said:


> Yep, just got it: R15, manufactured in 2006. Hopefully whatever was wrong with it (if anything) was fixed....


There might not have been anything wrong with it. Perhaps it was returned by someone who just canceled DirecTV (or upgraded to HD).

I have a 2005 R15-300 with the original HDD and I watch it every day. I got it "reconditioned" too but I bet nothing was ever wrong with it.

While most of the posters on this system are HD fanboys, you might be surprised just how many people switch from cable to DirecTV as a new customer and DON'T get HD service (but they DO get an SD DVR). My neighbor two doors down did just two weeks ago and her new dish sure isn't a slimline!! (HD)


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

ThomasM said:


> There might not have been anything wrong with it. Perhaps it was returned by someone who just canceled DirecTV (or upgraded to HD).
> 
> I have a 2005 R15-300 with the original HDD and I watch it every day. I got it "reconditioned" too but I bet nothing was ever wrong with it.
> 
> While most of the posters on this system are HD fanboys, you might be surprised just how many people switch from cable to DirecTV as a new customer and DON'T get HD service (but they DO get an SD DVR). My neighbor two doors down did just two weeks ago and her new dish sure isn't a slimline!! (HD)


Blasphemous!


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

ThomasM said:


> There might not have been anything wrong with it. Perhaps it was returned by someone who just canceled DirecTV (or upgraded to HD).
> 
> I have a 2005 R15-300 with the original HDD and I watch it every day. I got it "reconditioned" too but I bet nothing was ever wrong with it.
> 
> While most of the posters on this system are HD fanboys, you might be surprised just how many people switch from cable to DirecTV as a new customer and DON'T get HD service (but they DO get an SD DVR). My neighbor two doors down did just two weeks ago and her new dish sure isn't a slimline!! (HD)


I just visited my wife where she's living now. She has just had DirecTV installed. She got a large dish with three LNB's, I have no idea what it is. She also got an R-15 manufactured some time in 2007. I'm sorry I couldn't have been there for the installation, it looks like the installer did a crappy job and she didn't know enough to recognize it.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

A large dish with 3 LNBs could be either the Phase III dish, or a Slimline dish. The Phase III has an LNB arm that has the 3 LNBs spaced evenly across (one left, one center, one right). The Slimline would have the three LNB housings spaced center and two off to the same side with the other side empty. Incidentally, that is really a 5 LNB dish (there are 3 in one of the housings).


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

ziggy29 said:


> Yep, just got it: R15, manufactured in 2006. Hopefully whatever was wrong with it (if anything) was fixed....


Cool! You're going to love some of the new features, coming from the old TiVo-based DVR's...

Like one-click recording in the guide.
Like 30 second skipahead.
Like dash-dash to delete an entire folder of programs.

Lots of goodness in the R15 & R16 products... don't let anyone tell you otherwise!


----------



## erosroadie (Jan 9, 2007)

dmurphy said:


> Cool! You're going to love some of the new features, coming from the old TiVo-based DVR's...
> 
> Like one-click recording in the guide.
> Like 30 second skipahead.
> ...


If you'd rather stick with the TiVo system, I have an old D*TiVo R10 I might sell to you. Works great, just haven't used it since I upgraded to an HR10-250 a couple of years ago. Send me a PM if your interested...


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

carl6 said:


> A large dish with 3 LNBs could be either the Phase III dish, or a Slimline dish. The Phase III has an LNB arm that has the 3 LNBs spaced evenly across (one left, one center, one right). The Slimline would have the three LNB housings spaced center and two off to the same side with the other side empty. Incidentally, that is really a 5 LNB dish (there are 3 in one of the housings).


Thank you, I think it was a Phase III dish.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

dmurphy said:


> Cool! You're going to love some of the new features, coming from the old TiVo-based DVR's...
> 
> Like one-click recording in the guide.
> Like 30 second skipahead.
> ...


Actually, you can't delete an entire folder of shows on the R15 yet. That feature is just enabled on the HR2x/R22 series. And I'm NOT unhappy about it either!! A powerful feature like that can often be actived in error and POOF! there go all your favorite shows by mistake!!


----------

